# A new character for Riho's life. Hip hooray



## Riho (May 1, 2013)

Quinn the Sea Otter
Dedicated to PsychicOtter, because he made me do this


Age:22
Sex: Male


Quinn is a rather small figure, sometimes overlooked when walking through crowds. His fur is a natural brown, and he has a tattoo of a musical note on his left shoulder. . His ears are pierced with small beads, and his lower lip has a small ring in the right side. His eyes are bright piercing green (which is also his favorite color). He has a head of spiked hair, the tip of which are dyed green.

The musical note on Quinn's shoulder is due to the fact that he enjoys playing the guitar and ukelele. As on otter, he is also obviously an avid water fanatic. He loves to swim, surf, and basically do anything he can with water, an activity he can never get Riho into doing. 


Several years earlier, Quinn found Riho in an ally. He was thin as a rail and caked with scars, mud and grunge. Quinn's heart immediately went out to the young hyena, and took him home with him. He fed him and nurtured him, and Riho soon became much larger and more muscled. The two developed a bond, and both feel that Riho is Quinn's son. 


There ya go Psychic. 
Otter fursona.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 1, 2013)

Hooray!  Very well done.


----------



## Hewge (May 1, 2013)

Should have gone with the fox or whatever. :u

I can't believe you let Psychic get to you...

Dead to me! ! >:V


----------



## Symlus (May 1, 2013)

PsychicOtter, how dare you do this to my friend!?


----------



## Riho (May 1, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Hooray! Very well done.


I'm quite happy with it.



Hewge said:


> Should have gone with the fox or whatever. :u
> 
> I can't believe you let Psychic get to you...
> 
> Dead to me! ! >:V


Calm yo ottigre tits, man.
I like writing out fursonas.



Lev1athan said:


> PsychicOtter, how dare you do this to my friend!?


Same goes to you. 
*pat pat*


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 1, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Should have gone with the fox or whatever. :u
> 
> I can't believe you let Psychic get to you...
> 
> Dead to me! ! >:V





Lev1athan said:


> PsychicOtter, how dare you do this to my friend!?



Y'all underestimate my influence.


----------



## Symlus (May 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> Same goes to you.
> *pat pat*


Wat?





PsychicOtter said:


> Y'all underestimate my influence.


And you underestimate my ability to not be pressured.


----------



## powderhound (May 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> Quinn the Sea Otter



Jawsome :v


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 1, 2013)

Sounds cool.
Though I don't think you mentioned how muscular Riho is enough. :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 1, 2013)

Sounds awesome, man. I like that he plays the ukulele.


----------



## Riho (May 1, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Sounds cool.
> Though I don't think you mentioned how muscular Riho is enough. :V


Thank god, someone actually had a criticism.
I didn't notice that X3
I'll fix.


----------



## Hewge (May 1, 2013)

You didn't ask for criticism... Silly Hyena.


----------



## Riho (May 1, 2013)

Hewge said:


> You didn't ask for criticism... Silly Hyena.


*melts with embarrasment*


----------



## Hewge (May 1, 2013)

My only criticism is you mentioned muscles too much. Also, how the otter guy is a surfer is sort of generic and boring. :u


----------



## Riho (May 1, 2013)

Hewge said:


> My only criticism is you mentioned muscles too much. Also, how the otter guy is a surfer is sort of generic and boring. :u


It was to satisfy psychic otter.
The slut loves muscles and surfer dudes :V


----------



## Hewge (May 1, 2013)

Makes sense... He likes them all wet and shiny I bet.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 1, 2013)

Ah, much better. 
It just didn't seem to make sense to brag about your muscles in someone else's character profile. 
This is about Quinn, not Riho's smexiness.
^.^


----------



## Riho (May 1, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Ah, much better.
> It just didn't seem to make sense to brag about your muscles in someone else's character profile.
> This is about Quinn, not Riho's smexiness.
> ^.^


But it must be known D:


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> It was to satisfy psychic otter.
> The slut loves muscles and surfer dudes :V





Hewge said:


> Makes sense... He likes them all wet and shiny I bet.


I don't deserve this abuse!


----------

